# Announcements on August 19, 2010.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2010)

```
<p><strong>From DigitalRev

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The folks over at DigitalRev received an invite for product announcements on August 19. They’re hoping the announcements go beyond printers and calculators.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>From </strong><a href="http://blog.digitalrev.com/" target="_self"><strong>DigitalRev</strong></a></p>
<p><em>Thanks Mitch</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Keith (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope they do announce either the S90 successor, the 60D, or both. I hope to get one for a trip in October, and a Photokina announcement would be too late for me.


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 16, 2010)

Clicking over to DigitalRev, I honestly thought that calculator/mouse was a joke. Looks like something from a Saturday Night Live "commercial". 

It was not a joke. OMG.


----------



## CAT in HAWAII (Aug 16, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>From DigitalRev
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">The folks over at DigitalRev received an invite for product announcements on August 19. Theyâ€™re hoping the announcements go beyond printers and calculators.</span> </strong></p>
> ...



60D I could use,,, could use a little low light help before volleyball season starts!!!!


----------



## scalesusa (Aug 16, 2010)

It does not seem likely that they would announce a p&s and a DSLR on the same day. two different announcements are likely.

1DS MK IV will come later.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 17, 2010)

CameraAddict said:


> Clicking over to DigitalRev, I honestly thought that calculator/mouse was a joke. Looks like something from a Saturday Night Live "commercial".
> 
> It was not a joke. OMG.



I thought the same thing too.  It made me laugh...and then I got worried that the announcement might actually be a printer :-\
I'm kind of guessing that the bigger announcement is the 26th though since that seems to be the bigger invite and it seems to be going to lots of countries. Fortunately we only have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## martijn (Aug 17, 2010)

Thursday is an odd day for Canon DSLR gear announcements isn't it? 
I think it will actually turn out to be printers after all...or. at best, compacts. 

Martijn


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 17, 2010)

I puts my bets on the 60D, I think that camera will be announced tommorrow.
I also wonder when amoled-screens will come into dslr's.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2010)

martijn said:


> I think it will actually turn out to be printers after all...



Bingo - two new printers were announced today. I don't know how CRguy missed this huge, earth-shattering announcement. Oh, and they announced a new dSLR. Except that it's not - it's just the 7D bundled with a wireless transmitter and the barcoding capability unlocked in the firmware. Woo hoo. A banner news day!


----------



## Aputure (Aug 18, 2010)

You know you're a freak when you're counting down the days to a rumored announcement date... :


----------



## that1guy (Aug 18, 2010)

Aputure said:


> You know you're a freak when you're counting down the days to a rumored announcement date... :



At least we have a support group


----------



## mark300 (Aug 18, 2010)

just wondering, Iam interested in getting a power shot but figured I might as well hold back until the new cams are released......when is typically the release dates?? September? / January


----------

